# Some closed guard stuff



## Andrew Green (Sep 19, 2006)

Control Positions, techniques, etc.

[gv]-5852410019601290551[/gv]


----------



## zDom (Sep 20, 2006)

Very nice stuff. Thanks for posting.


----------

